# Script-Protokollausgabe in eine Datei umleiten



## starter_de (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
leider habe ich bislang keine Lösung gefunden...

Also:
*Was ich habe:*
MySQL 4

*Was ich will:*
Wenn ich ein Script laufen lasse, gibt es ja bekanntlich nach jedem Befehl die "Protokollausgabe" in Form:
Query OK, 26645 rows affected (0.25 sec)
Records: 26645  Duplicates: 0  Warnings: 0

Genau diese Ausgabe möchte ich gerne in eine Text-Datei umleiten. Denn in meinem Script sind sehr viele Befehle vorhanden, und hin und wieder bekomme ich z.B.  "Warnings: 2". Aufgrund der vielen Befehle werden diese Protokollausgaben sehr schnell am Bildschrim "weggescrollt", jedoch brauche ich diese Daten.

Mit mysql>\. scrip.sql > ausgabe.txt
klappt es nicht.

Weiss jemand eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank,
starter_de


----------



## Ralph (5. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht findest Du hier was...


----------



## starter_de (8. Juli 2004)

Nun ja, mit den MySQL-LogFiles scheint es nicht zu klappen (zumindest habe ich nichts unter den vielen Protokollmöglichkeiten gefunden, was mir helfen könnte).

Ich habe eine Not -Lösung gefunden (vielleicht hilft sie ja auch andere User):

Da ich mit PuTTY arbeite, habe ich die Konfiguration wie folgt eingestellt:
*Session -> Logging -> Log all session output* 

Somit wird von PuTTY die Bildschirmausgabe in eine Text-Datei abgespeichert.

Jetzt kann ich meine MySQL-Scripte mit sehr sehr vielen Querys laufen lassen und kann die entsprechend vielen Ausgaben wie 

```
Query OK, 26645 rows affected (0.25 sec)
Records: 26645 Duplicates: 0 Warnings: 0
```

nachträglich analysieren.

Wie gesagt, ist keine elegante Lösung, aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck.


----------

